# Gonna head out for a ride............



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

.......right shortly. Our weather will be changing this weekend, for the worse. Rain for sure, and some snow showers in the higher elevations. Don't think that means us, but you never know. 

Today is bright & sunny out, and no breeze. Clear blues skies and mid 70's probably. Got $20.00 in my wallet, so I'm good financially. Gotta stop and gas up my steed, and then hit the roads. Hoping to see 150+ miles or so today. 

Day's like today are pure unadulterated mental-health therapy.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Wishing you a great ride today, pedals aren't always a necessary component in achieving a great physical workout.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Back safe & sound! Weather was great, no complaints. Had lunch out and the ride was just what the doctor would have ordered. 

Got in just over 150 miles. Wife says this coming Tue. is gonna be cold. A "high" of 45? 

As long as the roads are bare and dry, I'm game!!


----------



## yellowtr (Oct 28, 2016)

Weather was nice here in Central NY so we took a ride in the Blue Car, a 1972 TR6, to the Legion for lunch. I love driving those Triumphs! I stopped riding cycles when my first grandson was born. I do miss them but with all the crazy drivers out there I felt safer with 4 wheels. We did see a number of guys on bikes on the trip. Mostly old guys like me.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Me to


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

tony pasley said:


> Me to
> View attachment 19116


I don't know much about horses, but that sure looks like a fine one.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

tony pasley said:


> Me to
> View attachment 19116


Nice


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

tony pasley said:


> Me to
> View attachment 19116


That stirrup looks to be 36" + above grade. 
Gorgeous horse. Is there Arabian lineage?

GW


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Talk about a cool-down. It's about 35 degrees out right now with a good strong wind blowing.

Sky is clear and blue. Gonna be a cold one tonight.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Goldwing said:


> That stirrup looks to be 36" + above grade.
> Gorgeous horse. Is there Arabian lineage?
> 
> GW


 The horse is pure Tennessee Walking Horse Named Trip My Trigger


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

tony pasley said:


> The horse is pure Tennessee Walking Horse Named Trip My Trigger


Yeah okay......but can it run fast?


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Yes they can run fast but they were bred for endurance, and comfortable gaits.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

The *AZ. Fall* has officially arrived. It was so great today. I got in a short ride of about 75 miles or so. My left knee was acting up, so I didn't feel like going any longer.

But.....this magnificent weather we're having is supposed to last thru-out the weekend. It was clear and sunny out, mid 70's or so, and just a slight breeze.

Tomorrow, I'll complete some "honey-do's" so my weekend will be free and clear. My bike is running great. Rumor is, BMW's don't even begin to break-in until about 40K miles. I'm approaching 42K. That's the most miles I've ever acquired on any bike I've had in the past. I usually sold or traded them off @ about 20K miles or so.

Anyways, I'm thinking of a longer route I'll take this weekend. That will involve some higher terrain country, so an extra sweat shirt might come in handy. I'll load up on the pain meds for my knee. That usually does the trick.

I can feel the anticipation building already!!


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> The *AZ. Fall* has officially arrived. It was so great today. I got in a short ride of about 75 miles or so. My left knee was acting up, so I didn't feel like going any longer.
> 
> But.....this magnificent weather we're having is supposed to last thru-out the weekend. It was clear and sunny out, mid 70's or so, and just a slight breeze.
> 
> ...


Thought you were gonna get that knee replaced to match the other knee. 
Have a good ride


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

pic said:


> Thought you were gonna get that knee replaced to match the other knee.
> Have a good ride


I had an appt. with my ortho-doc about a month or so ago. He took x-rays of my right knee as well as my left knee.

He said my right knee looks good, and he did some manual manipulation of it in regards to flexibility and range of motion. He was pleased with the result.

I asked him about my left knee and he said that the x-rays showed it to be still usable. He said as long as you can deal with some discomfort at times, I should still have several years left before it needs to be replaced.

I know that I have some arthritis issues. They are minor still, compared to others I know that are my age or close.

I'm a member of a m/c forum and many guys my age are complaining about this or that. It's just part & parcel of the aging process. Many are talking about how many years of riding they think they have left in them.

As long as I can still swing my right leg up and over the seat, I'm good to go.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> I had an appt. with my ortho-doc about a month or so ago. He took x-rays of my right knee as well as my left knee.
> 
> He said my right knee looks good, and he did some manual manipulation of it in regards to flexibility and range of motion. He was pleased with the result.
> 
> ...


It's not easy to just jump into a surgical procedure. 
One leg is probably longer then the other, maybe. 
If you're eventually gonna have it done,,,it might as well happen while your young n strong. 
Drs in the past liked to wait , fearing the replacement would wear out.
Get the super deluxe model,,and avoid the Black Friday sales on knee replacements .


----------

